# TV-Bolt Showing OTA signal strength of 72



## StefS (Mar 18, 2017)

I purchased a TIVO Bolt and setup an antenna and now I get 89 channels total. The local channels I care about are ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX and CW. I notice that when I check the signal strength they all show a signal strength of 72 from the Bolt, but when I test it from a TV containing a turner (tried 4 different units) the reading are all much higher 86 to 95, I read a post saying that this is as good as it's going to get, but when I talk to a support person from TIVO, I'm told a different story. They are saying that there is nothing in the Bolt to limit the signal strength to 72, it should be able to go much higher. My question , is anyone getting a higher firm OTA signal strength above 72 from the Bolt?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Well, I cannot answer for everyone, but my guess is that the combined experience from all the users who have posted on these forums is far more knowledgeable than the Bad Rovi drone who spewed forth to you about something he simply does not understand.

I personally have not seen anything higher than 72 in the diagnostics screen. I do think I remember BRIEFLY seeing higher signal levels in the Signal strength screen when just scrolling down - a strong channel sometimes initially displays something higher, but quickly reduces to 72% as the AGC circuit takes hold. But frankly, I haven't looked at that screen in so long that I may not even be remembering it correctly!

The bottom line for you SHOULD be simply to know if your channels are being received without problems. Even if the signal strength is 50%, if the picture is stable without artifacts, what more could you want? Rest assured that 72% is a VERY GOOD signal on the Bolt. If you do have other issues with macroblocking or pixelation, they almost certainly are being caused by multi-path problems. In that case, you may find that your problems clear up by using a WEAKER antenna, where the unwanted reflected signals might not be received strongly enough to cause problems.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

StefS said:


> I purchased a TIVO Bolt and setup an antenna and now I get 89 channels total. The local channels I care about are ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX and CW. I notice that when I check the signal strength they all show a signal strength of 72 from the Bolt, but when I test it from a TV containing a turner (tried 4 different units) the reading are all much higher 86 to 95, I read a post saying that this is as good as it's going to get, but when I talk to a support person from TIVO, I'm told a different story. They are saying that there is nothing in the Bolt to limit the signal strength to 72, it should be able to go much higher. My question , is anyone getting a higher firm OTA signal strength above 72 from the Bolt?


Calling TiVo should be your last thing to do. For OTA 72 is perfect since AGC has adjusted your signal. For cable it is 90. Both will have a SNR about 36dB. My TV has a signal of 76% and a SNR of 35dB.

I don't know why OTA and cable are different. It's a TiVo mystery. Worry about how it looks, like was posted.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you saying the TV is giving a higher value in its own diagnostics? If so, its nothing, as there is no common calibration between devices on what these values even mean or how they are calculated. You cannot even directly compare across different series of Tivo devices.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Have never seen anyone report anything higher than 72 on an OTA signal for a Roamio or Bolt, nor have I seen it on the dozen or so I have worked with. Signal may initially shoot up to over 72 but if you watch it for a little bit it will gradually adjust to 72. That should indicate you have amble signal without problems (unless there are severe multipath issues or interference).


----------



## hoopster3 (Feb 27, 2017)

I noticed the same thing in my new setup. Is your antenna connection fed into a splitter of any kind? My antenna goes into a diplexer, as I use MoCA. I figured the diplexer was why it was showing a lower signal...but maybe it's a Tivo thing???


----------

